# No timing mark on cam: 2004 Jetta 2.0 help



## No1HondaHateR (Oct 8, 2004)

The water pump and timing belt on ny sister's Jetta failed and I'm replacing it. I've done this same job on a 2000 new beetle no problem. My problem is Im trying to time the camshaft and there is no mark on the pulley. There is a mark on the valve cover. I've had other people look and make sure I'm not blind but nothing. Any idea on how to time this motor would be appreciated.

This engine has a different pulley than the beetle i worked on. It has a silver plate in the middle that it doesn't help to remove. :beer:


----------



## groundupjetta (Feb 1, 2010)

I have a couple of those laying around if you want to swap one, btw hondas are awesome eace::biggrinsanta:


----------



## Cee-dub (Feb 20, 2007)

Cam gear should have a single groove in it, on the outboard face at the OD, lurking amidst the teeth.
To be lined up with the OT arrow on the valve cover when the flywheel mark is visible.

At least that's how my '02 AZG is:



















Merry Timing! :grinsanta:


----------



## Anony00GT (Mar 6, 2002)

A 2000 Beetle would be AEG engine, and have the marks as pictured above. Most 2.0's in the MKIV cars (AEG, AVH, AZG, BEV, etc) have these marks.

You probably have the exception:

A 2004 Jetta may have BBW engine code, with VVT. In that case, there is no mark on the cam pulley. You must remove the valvecover and use the special tool to lock the camshaft, then install the belt.


----------



## No1HondaHateR (Oct 8, 2004)

Thanks very much. Im pretty sure this is the exception that needs the special tool:banghead:. Thanks for all the help


----------



## groundupjetta (Feb 1, 2010)

You might be able to make it work without the tool. What if you turn the engine to TDC checking the flywheel or the cranck pulley then make a mark with "paint" on the cam and one on the timing cover like the stock 2.0 comes with? 

It might work and usually the cam dont even move, the marks are there just to double check, if you make marks on the belt also all you have to do is count the teeth and transfer the marks to the new belt, its hard to mess up by doing that. Good luck


----------



## Anony00GT (Mar 6, 2002)

groundupjetta said:


> You might be able to make it work without the tool. What if you turn the engine to TDC checking the flywheel or the cranck pulley then make a mark with "paint" on the cam and one on the timing cover like the stock 2.0 comes with?
> 
> It might work and usually the cam dont even move, the marks are there just to double check, if you make marks on the belt also all you have to do is count the teeth and transfer the marks to the new belt, its hard to mess up by doing that. Good luck


If he made the marks on the camshaft itself, the timing was correct before service, and he didn't loosen the cam pulley, that might work in a pinch. All the tool does is lock the camshaft so it can't move during service. HOWEVER, if the camshaft is not marked before initial belt removal (as this one wasn't), the "mark-and-match" method will almost certainly never work. He needs the tool at this point, period.

It's a VVT engine, the cam pulley does not create a solid connection between the timing belt and camshaft, rather the relation is adjusted (hence, VVT) using oil pressure. Marking the cam gear will almost certainly result in incorrect timing.

Once the cam gear bolt is loosened though, the only way to set it properly is with the tool.

EDIT: This tool:
http://www.toolsource.com/camshaft-lock-p-97810.html?gclid=CL_YxJq7zLQCFcqY4AodJyUARg


----------

